# Hello to everyone this is my first time and i would like to share my story



## Natty Boo (Mar 21, 2006)

been on waitng list for NHS ICSI.Our time is going to be called this may.That will be 2 years and 10 months on waiting list.I can not belive Its nearly here.When my husband and I first got put on IVF ICSI waitng list I was heart broken.3 years to wait.No that is not possible i thought.3 years is going to be forever but Know i Can not belive it.MAY THIS YEAR..... i STILL DO NOT BELIVE IT.iT HAS COME AROUND SO FAST.got married september 2004.buying a home.stopped smokeing makeing my body heather for myself and the ivf. 
Boox


----------



## carrie3479 (Nov 30, 2005)

Hi Boo,
welcome to FF. i am trying to get "in shape" but comfort eating (maltesers!!) is my big dowfall. 
i hope all goes well for you, well done for sticking it out. the waiting is hell on earth.
take care and best of luck
hope all your dreams come true  
Corrina


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi welcome to ff
im off to bed now but ill b bak tomoz to chat 
take care
steph


----------



## Lou W (Nov 1, 2005)

Hello Boo and welcome to FF 

So pleased for you that your time is fast approaching - that's fantastic news!

Wishing you lots of luck for your tx - looking forward to hearing how you get on! 

     

Lou W xxxxx


----------



## mdevine (Jan 30, 2006)

hi hun welcome 
im so glad to hear that your time has come let me no how it goes good luck tc oh and congrats on stopping smoking xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## teardrop (Mar 15, 2006)

hello boo, 
welcome to ff, 
and best wishes with your treateatment. 

luv
teardrop
xxx


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

*Natty Boo*

Glad you've almost reached that top slot for TX may will soon be here,
Where abouts in the uk are you 

Just wanted to say well done on the giving up smoking - thats a fantastic achievment and best opf luck for your ICSI

There is an ICSI thread you may want to take a look at and say hello on (if you've not found it already)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,31.0.html

Hope to see you on and around the site, 
Sending you some  &  too!

~Dizzi~


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

hi boo and welcome to ff

I hope the ICSI goes really well for u - unfortunately coz of where i live we do not get treatment on the NHS so we will have to pay for it!

Kate


----------



## steph33 (Mar 11, 2006)

hi boo bak from work now ,welcome to FF AND WELL DONE ON UR CHANGE OF LIFE  i keep trying to loose weight ,i join the gym but then bad days take over and like corrina comfort eating is to bad for me 
but i have also give up smoking ive had 5 cigs since new year and that was in the 1st month
good luck on all ur teatment   
and     being sent for support
stph


----------



## GuitarAngel1979 (Sep 8, 2005)

natty boo said:


> been on waitng list for NHS ICSI.Our time is going to be called this may.That will be 2 years and 10 months on waiting list.I can not belive Its nearly here.When my husband and I first got put on IVF ICSI waitng list I was heart broken.3 years to wait.No that is not possible i thought.3 years is going to be forever but Know i Can not belive it.MAY THIS YEAR..... i STILL DO NOT BELIVE IT.iT HAS COME AROUND SO FAST.got married september 2004.buying a home.stopped smokeing makeing my body heather for myself and the ivf.
> Boox


How wonderful! Your time has arrived and you have deserve it after a long wait!!! Best wishes to you and lots of baby dust coming your way!!

xx amanda


----------



## smiley4 (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi boo 

Welcome to FF. I'm really new too and found a few people at the same stage as me - right at the beginning of investigations. Hopefully you'll find loads of people having the same tx as you. Good luck with everything

Katy xx


----------

